# Runny, yellow poo??



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My buck tony is having yellow diarrhoea. What is this and what is it caused by? Can I give him anything for it? 
Thanks!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

What has he been eating the past 48 hours as he seems to have acquired a minor intestinal infection.

Ensuring he has plenty of fluids to prevent dehydration is the main thing and keeping him warm and quiet, veterinary advice should also be sought as soon as possible as if the diarrhoea turns a greenish colour then it would be enteritis.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great thankyou for the help. He hasn't eaten anything different. Just his normal food and some pet shop treats. Should I clean out his cage? Dunno if that would make it better now lol.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

keep the cage and accessories as clean as possible, even if it means cleaning several times a day.

Possible cause may be too much sugar from the treats or a chill on his stomach.

I would treat him like a newly acquired mice and place him in quarantine for 4 weeks, thats just my policy with any sick mice I get whether single mouse or a complete colony the cage or in my case tub would be moved to separate quarantine area and symptoms monitored regularly and tub cleaned out daily at the least more frequent if symptoms dictate.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok today his poo is harder. He has produced some yellowish and one green but of a normal texture. I've seen mice produce poo like his before and they haven't seemed sick. Is it normal if it's hard but green? Or is this still something to be concerned about?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Green poo as I said earlier is a possible indication for gastro enteritis which is a bad infection, If symptoms persist for the next few days I would consult veterinary advice, poo now being of almost normal consistency is good news although I would personally still keep him in quarantine for atleast 7 days after symptoms appear to have left before allowing contact with any other mice.

It may just be due to the treats you gave him that didn`t agree but would certainly make a note of the type of treat and avoid giving it to him again, it may just be that particular brand for that one mouse as all mice are individuals and what suits one does not necessarily suit another.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great thank you for your help! He never comes into contact with other mice anyway so that's not an issue. Going to give him a really thorough clean out now!


----------

